# 2021 RANGER 2510 BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS LOADED OUT RANGER 2510 BAY BOAT IS READY TO GO FISHING POWERED WITH A YAMAHA F300NCA MOTOR FIBERGLASS T TOP ULTERRA I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR PLUS TON MORE OPTIONS CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY TO SEE THIS BEAUTY $120,399.00 *
* [email protected] .COM
WORK 361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN










































































































































*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy Cow..... $120K for a bay boat??? Finance for 30 years at 1000 per month.


----------

